

New Portfolio -- Thoughts? - taiyab
http://www.taiyab.co.uk/portfolio/
Need feedback/reviews of my new portfolio design from the HN community.
======
petervandijck
1\. AAARG contact form. Get rid of the form please. PUT YOUR EMAIL ON THAT
PAGE! Thanks.

2\. Put your location, phone number and email at the top of the page.

3\. If this is your portfolio to sell your design services, what's up with
"blogger entrepreneur"?

4\. Please explain what kind of work you specialize in. It may seem obvious to
you, but it's not to us. Mobile experience? etc.

5\. The examples are too small, and should link to a larger image, not to the
actual website (which will change).

In short: right now, I can't tell what kind of work you do, and I can't
contact you easily.

~~~
ktsmith
I don't mind the contact form personally, I get it that spam sucks and it's an
easy way to help prevent _some_ spam. The bigger problem is the field labels
being inside the input elements. Once you enter them and put anything the
labels go away at which point you no longer have any reference for what was
supposed to go in the fields. Also, if js is disabled as it was when I first
entered the page you have to erase all the crap in the inputs before you can
fill out the form.

------
cabose07
You really need an about me page. I don't care nor do I want to read your
blog, I want to know who you are and what you bring to the table.

Having links to work you did do nothing for me. Did you design and code the
whole site or did you just create the search button? You need a separate page
just for your work that explains what you actually did.

I don't mind a contact form to be honest, but that also should be its own
page. You should provide email and a link to an actual resume on your about me
page and/or home page. If they would like to use your form they have the
navigation option to dive into that page. Majority of the time they will email
you from their mail client so that it is documented.

Your page shows how good or bad you are. What it shows me currently is that
you have some design skills but your UX is terrible. The Organization of
content, easy of use and relevance of content is done poorly. Create some page
flows and really abstract pages for a single purpose not an all in one page
that shows everything. I want to get to where I'm going and bounce not search.

~~~
taiyab
Cabose, taken on board your feedback. I definitely need to accompany the work
with a case study page detailing what work was done for each project. In terms
of keeping everything on one page, the initial goal was to keep it a one-pager
(or at least try to), but I guess I'll need to iterate on that.

------
daniel_reetz
Tayib, Overall, it is a nice portfolio. The flow from the top left logo to the
"get in touch via email" button works well. A few things stood out at me.

1\. Get rid of the Emerson quote. On a smaller display, it hides your contact
information.

2\. "Spam my inbox" sounds pretty negative. When combined with using a contact
form (not how I like to email people) it would prevent me from writing you.
Also, you call this email, but it is a contact form.

3\. "Write your kickass message here". I'd change this - not because of the
swearing but... "kickass"? I like the enthusiasm but I do not have a kickass
message for you. Keep the enthusiasm, iterate on the message.

4\. Keep the contact form but visually integrate my email address into it.

5\. You're going to get a lot of comments about your form. I think it is a
nice form, one of the better ones I've seen, visually, but some people will
find it hard to accept that you have a big focus on user experience if you
continue to use it. Not me, but some.

~~~
taiyab
Good points Daniel. Definitely valid - I actually re-considered the "Spam my
inbox" tag a lot, and didn't come up with anything better so stuck with it for
the time being. I'll definitely be re-thinking that.

Overall, seems to be a big hate towards contact forms -- I don't quite
understand why as maybe I want a bit more information to qualify the contact
(like info on where they found out about me, or budget)? Just giving an email
address doesn't allow for this.

------
shennyg
I like the use of textures on the site.

Did you do the UX of the sites in your portfolio? Everything? Since there are
so few, maybe turn them into case studies and describe what the client needed
and why you did what you did.

------
taiyab
Looking for feedback/reviews on my new portfolio design from the HN community!

